# Saskatoon Meet Up



## EleanorW (Oct 6, 2009)

There will be a meet up in Saskatoon this coming holiday weekend - Oct 10, 11 and 12th. Plans are to go all over the country side. If anyone from the area is interested, send me a message and I'll be happy to pass on any details as it gets closer to the weekend


----------

